# جسد المسيح المقام



## MINA133 (20 فبراير 2008)

هاي يا جماعة
الموضوع ده كتابي لاهوتي
لو يا فادية الموضوع مش في مكانه
أرجوكي مش تحذفيه
انقليه في مكانه ( وهاكون ساعتها أسف )

الموضوع باختصار
المسيح بعد ما قام من الموت 
هل قام بجسد ممجد ولا لأ
يعني هو قام بجسده اللي كان عايش بيه على الأرض
ولا أخذ جسد ممجد 
وايه هي طبيعة الجسد ده ( طبيعته الفيزيائية و البيولوجية )
برجاء الرد مع توضيح الايات الكتابية والاقوال الآبائية لأن الموضوع محيرني جدأ :a82:
وشكراً


----------



## فادية (20 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جسد المسيح المقام*

اهلا بيك عزيزي   مينا   
احذفه  ليه  عزيزي  
انا  مش  بحذف  غير  المواضيع   الي  مش بتكون  مناسبه  للمنتدى  ككل  
لكن  موضوعك  دا  مكانه   في قسم  الاسئله  والاجوبه  وانا  هنقلهولك   هناك  ومفيش داعي   تتاسف    احنا  دائما  بالخدمه  عزيزي​


----------



## Twin (21 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جسد المسيح المقام*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااا أخ MINA133*


MINA133 قال:


> الموضوع باختصار
> المسيح بعد ما قام من الموت
> هل قام بجسد ممجد ولا لأ
> يعني هو قام بجسده اللي كان عايش بيه على الأرض
> ...


*السيد المسيح يا أخي عندما قام قام بجسده الممجد *
*والجسد الممجد هذا له نفس شكل الجسد العادي الترابي*
*ولكنه يختلف من حيث طبيعته فيكون غير قابل لكل ما يؤثر علي الجسد العادي من ألم وحزن وفناء وتقدم في العمر ومرض*
*فالجسد الممجد غير قابل لعوامل التأثير البشرية والزمنية*
*وكما يقول الكتاب ....*​[q-bible]وَلَكِنِ الآنَ قَدْ قَامَ الْمَسِيحُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ وَصَارَ بَاكُورَةَ الرَّاقِدِينَ. [/q-bible]
*فالمسيح عندما قام كان باكورة الرقدين أي قام بجسده الممجد الذي سيلبسه كل الراقدين عند القيامة*
*ونري في نفس الأصحاح من رساله بولس الرسول لأهل كرونثوس1*
[q-bible]
لَكِنْ يَقُولُ قَائِلٌ: «كَيْفَ يُقَامُ الأَمْوَاتُ وَبِأَيِّ جِسْمٍ يَأْتُونَ؟» 
يَا غَبِيُّ! الَّذِي تَزْرَعُهُ لاَ يُحْيَا إِنْ لَمْ يَمُتْ. 
وَالَّذِي تَزْرَعُهُ لَسْتَ تَزْرَعُ الْجِسْمَ الَّذِي سَوْفَ يَصِيرُ بَلْ حَبَّةً مُجَرَّدَةً رُبَّمَا مِنْ حِنْطَةٍ أَوْ أَحَدِ الْبَوَاقِي. 
وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ يُعْطِيهَا جِسْماً كَمَا أَرَادَ. وَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْبُزُورِ جِسْمَهُ. 
لَيْسَ كُلُّ جَسَدٍ جَسَداً وَاحِداً بَلْ لِلنَّاسِ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ وَلِلْبَهَائِمِ جَسَدٌ آخَرُ وَلِلسَّمَكِ آخَرُ وَلِلطَّيْرِ آخَرُ. 
وَأَجْسَامٌ سَمَاوِيَّةٌ وَأَجْسَامٌ أَرْضِيَّةٌ. لَكِنَّ مَجْدَ السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ شَيْءٌ وَمَجْدَ الأَرْضِيَّاتِ آخَرُ. 

مَجْدُ الشَّمْسِ شَيْءٌ وَمَجْدُ الْقَمَرِ آخَرُ وَمَجْدُ النُّجُومِ آخَرُ. لأَنَّ نَجْماً يَمْتَازُ عَنْ نَجْمٍ فِي الْمَجْدِ. 
هَكَذَا أَيْضاً قِيَامَةُ الأَمْوَاتِ: يُزْرَعُ فِي فَسَادٍ وَيُقَامُ فِي عَدَمِ فَسَادٍ. 
يُزْرَعُ فِي هَوَانٍ وَيُقَامُ فِي مَجْدٍ. يُزْرَعُ فِي ضُعْفٍ وَيُقَامُ فِي قُوَّةٍ. 
يُزْرَعُ جِسْماً حَيَوَانِيّاً وَيُقَامُ جِسْماً رُوحَانِيّاً. يُوجَدُ جِسْمٌ حَيَوَانِيٌّ وَيُوجَدُ جِسْمٌ رُوحَانِيٌّ. 
هَكَذَا مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: «صَارَ آدَمُ الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ نَفْساً حَيَّةً وَآدَمُ الأَخِيرُ رُوحاً مُحْيِياً». 
لَكِنْ لَيْسَ الرُّوحَانِيُّ أَوَّلاً بَلِ الْحَيَوَانِيُّ وَبَعْدَ ذَلِكَ الرُّوحَانِيُّ. 
الإِنْسَانُ الأَوَّلُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ تُرَابِيٌّ. الإِنْسَانُ الثَّانِي الرَّبُّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ. 
كَمَا هُوَ التُّرَابِيُّ هَكَذَا التُّرَابِيُّونَ أَيْضاً وَكَمَا هُوَ السَّمَاوِيُّ هَكَذَا السَّمَاوِيُّونَ أَيْضاً. 
وَكَمَا لَبِسْنَا صُورَةَ التُّرَابِيِّ سَنَلْبَسُ أَيْضاً صُورَةَ السَّمَاوِيِّ. 
فَأَقُولُ هَذَا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ: إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لاَ يَقْدِرَانِ أَنْ يَرِثَا مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ وَلاَ يَرِثُ الْفَسَادُ عَدَمَ الْفَسَادِ. 
هُوَذَا سِرٌّ أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ: لاَ نَرْقُدُ كُلُّنَا وَلَكِنَّنَا كُلَّنَا نَتَغَيَّرُ 
فِي لَحْظَةٍ فِي طَرْفَةِ عَيْنٍ عِنْدَ الْبُوقِ الأَخِيرِ. فَإِنَّهُ سَيُبَوَّقُ فَيُقَامُ الأَمْوَاتُ عَدِيمِي فَسَادٍ وَنَحْنُ نَتَغَيَّرُ. 
لأَنَّ هَذَا الْفَاسِدَ لاَ بُدَّ أَنْ يَلْبَسَ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ وَهَذَا الْمَائِتَ يَلْبَسُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ. 
وَمَتَى لَبِسَ هَذَا الْفَاسِدُ عَدَمَ فَسَادٍ وَلَبِسَ هَذَا الْمَائِتُ عَدَمَ مَوْتٍ فَحِينَئِذٍ تَصِيرُ الْكَلِمَةُ الْمَكْتُوبَةُ: «ابْتُلِعَ الْمَوْتُ إِلَى غَلَبَةٍ». 
أَيْنَ شَوْكَتُكَ يَا مَوْتُ؟ أَيْنَ غَلَبَتُكِ يَا هَاوِيَةُ؟ ​​[/q-bible]​​
*ونري في [URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Revelation/"][URL="http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Revelation/"]رؤيا يوحنا[/URL][/URL] ..*
[q-bible]
ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّ السَّمَاءَ الأُولَى وَالأَرْضَ الأُولَى مَضَتَا، وَالْبَحْرُ لاَ يُوجَدُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ. 
وَأَنَا يُوحَنَّا رَأَيْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةَ نَازِلَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ مُهَيَّأَةً كَعَرُوسٍ مُزَيَّنَةٍ لِرَجُلِهَا. 
وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً عَظِيماً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْباً. وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلَهاً لَهُمْ. 
وَسَيَمْسَحُ اللهُ كُلَّ دَمْعَةٍ مِنْ عُيُونِهِمْ، وَالْمَوْتُ لاَ يَكُونُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ حُزْنٌ وَلاَ صُرَاخٌ وَلاَ وَجَعٌ فِي مَا بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ الأُمُورَ الأُولَى قَدْ مَضَتْ». 
وَقَالَ الْجَالِسُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ: «هَا أَنَا أَصْنَعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ جَدِيداً». وَقَالَ لِيَ: «اكْتُبْ، فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ الأَقْوَالَ صَادِقَةٌ وَأَمِينَةٌ». 
ثُمَّ قَالَ لِي: «قَدْ تَمَّ! أَنَا هُوَ الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ. أَنَا أُعْطِي الْعَطْشَانَ مِنْ يَنْبُوعِ مَاءِ الْحَيَاةِ مَجَّاناً. 

مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلَهاً وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْناً. [/q-bible]
*فطبيعة الجسد في الحياة الأبدية لن تتأثر بالموت والحزن والألم والوجع وكل الأمور الأرضية لأنها ستمضي وتنتهي لأن الله صنع كل شئ جديداً*
*ولكن قد تسأل كيف لهذا الجسد الممجد -جسد المسيح- بعد قيامته يأكل*
*أقول لك وكيف أكل الملائكة مع إبراهيم أبو الأباء*
*هناك يا أخي نقاط قد لا يستطيع أن يتحملها العقل البشري المخلوق لأنها أعلي منه*​ 
*ولكن نقول أن السبب في هذا واضح جداً من قول السيد المسيح ...*
[q-bible]وَفِيمَا هُمْ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهَذَا وَقَفَ يَسُوعُ نَفْسُهُ فِي وَسَطِهِمْ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «سَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ!» 
فَجَزِعُوا وَخَافُوا وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ نَظَرُوا رُوحاً. 

فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَا بَالُكُمْ مُضْطَرِبِينَ وَلِمَاذَا تَخْطُرُ أَفْكَارٌ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ؟ 
اُنْظُرُوا يَدَيَّ وَرِجْلَيَّ: إِنِّي أَنَا هُوَ. جُسُّونِي وَانْظُرُوا فَإِنَّ الرُّوحَ لَيْسَ لَهُ لَحْمٌ وَعِظَامٌ كَمَا تَرَوْنَ لِي». 
وَحِينَ قَالَ هَذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَرِجْلَيْهِ. 
وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ غَيْرُ مُصَدِّقِين مِنَ الْفَرَحِ وَمُتَعَجِّبُونَ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَعِنْدَكُمْ هَهُنَا طَعَامٌ؟» 
فَنَاوَلُوهُ جُزْءاً مِنْ سَمَكٍ مَشْوِيٍّ وَشَيْئاً مِنْ شَهْدِ عَسَلٍ. 
فَأَخَذَ وَأَكَلَ قُدَّامَهُمْ. [/q-bible]
*واعتقد أن السبب واضح لفعل هذا*​ 
*وأتمني أن أكون قد أفدتك*
*وكل ما قلته هذا راي شخصي وأجتهادي وهذا علي مادرسته وأؤمن به*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## MINA133 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جسد المسيح المقام*

شكرا يا TWIN على الرد
لكن عندي تعليق
السيد المسيح على الأرض كان في فترة اخلاء الذات ( آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس )
لما قام من الأموات الفترة دي خلصت 
يعني اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت بيشتغل بصفاته الطبيعية ( من غير حجب المجد )
الناسوت المتحد بالاهوت ماتغيرش 
بس أخذ صفات جديدة ... لأ برده 
الصفات اللي هناخدها احنا بعد القيامة ........ الله اللي هيحطها فينا
المسيح مش محتاج ان طبيعة جسده تتغير لأنه متحد باللاهوت

وفي رأي قال ان صعود المسيح للسماء ضد الجاذبية قوة اللاهوت مش جسد ممجد



عشان كدة أنا عاوز رد كتابي آبائي عن موضوع الجسد الممجد
مع توضيح الترجمات


----------



## Twin (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: جسد المسيح المقام*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هااا أخ MINA133*


MINA133 قال:


> شكرا يا TWIN على الرد
> لكن عندي تعليق
> السيد المسيح على الأرض كان في فترة اخلاء الذات ( آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً في شبه الناس )
> لما قام من الأموات الفترة دي خلصت
> ...



*وما دخل أتحاد الناسوت بالاهوت بمجد إبن الله*
*الله أخلي ذاته أخذاً صورة عبد وكيفية أخذ هذه الصورة كان بالتجسد والأتحاد بين الاهوت والناسوت بسر عظيم*
*فأخلاء الذات بعيدة كل البعد عن الأتحاد ... فهمني*
*ولكن بعد الموت والقيامة والصعود تم العودة للمجد كأقنوم الإبن صاحب المجد كونه الله ذاته*
*فلا دخل بخواص الناسوت بهذا الموضوع*​


MINA133 قال:


> المسيح مش محتاج ان طبيعة جسده تتغير لأنه متحد باللاهوت
> ​


​​
*قلت لك لا دخل للمجد أو الطبيعة الناسوتية بالأتحاد *
*فطبيعة السيد المسيح له كل المجد كانت طبيعة إنسانية كاملة فهو شابهنا في كل شئ فيما عد الخطية *
*هو كناسوت ناسوت كامل والاهوت لم يعين الناسوت في فعل ما هو طبيعي للناسوت*
*فالسيد المسيح تألم علي الصليب بالناسوت لا بالاهوت لأن الاهوت غير قابل لهذا ولكنه تألم بالناسوت في ظل الأتحاد الجوهري بالاهوت*
*وبالتالي بعد أتمام عملية الفداء والقيامة صار الجسد كباكورة للراقدين ذو صفات جديد كجسد ممجد وهذا بعيداً عن الأتحاد أيضاص فالأتحاد اتحاد جوهر ولكن لكل من الناسوت والاهوت خصائصه وطبيعته الخاصة*​


MINA133 قال:


> وفي رأي قال ان صعود المسيح للسماء ضد الجاذبية قوة اللاهوت مش جسد ممجد



*الصعود يا أخي شئ والجسد الممجد شئ والأتحاد الجوهري شئ*

*أما بخصوص الرد الكتابي فهو قد تم في المشاركة السابقة*
*أما عن الرد الأبائي فهذا ما سأحاول أن أرفقه لك عن قريب*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (9 مارس 2008)

*رد على: جسد المسيح المقام*

++ مداخلة صغيرة ، بعد إذنكم ، وهى أن اللاهوت :- " محجوب عن الأنظار " ، لكل المخلوقات ، كحالة دائمة طبيعية ، لأن نظر المخلوق لا يستطيع أن يحتوى الله الغير محدود .
++ وأما كشف الله عن ذاته ، فيكون بمعجزة ، يصنعها بطرق وأنواع مختلفة  ، بحسب حكمته وقدرته على كل شيئ .
+++++ لذلك لا نتوقع كشف اللاهوت بعد القيامة -- كحالة طبيعية -- لأنظارنا ، بل كمعجزة تتم -- أيضاً -- بالشكل والكيفية التى يحددها الله .


----------



## بينوكيو (28 نوفمبر 2009)

الرب يبارك خدمتكم اخواني افدتموني كثيرا


----------

